# I stitch!



## maxxx39 (Jun 19, 2012)

I do cross stitch both chunky and regular and needlepoint when not soaping. I am also working on what I affectionately call Ugly Rugs.  If they turn out nice I will hang them on the wall.  If not they're going to be slapped with rug backing and on the floor they go.  I pick out a yarn,buy some rug canvas the kind used for latch hook and as many big needles as I can get since I constantly lose needles lol...  I also make jewelry mainly necklaces I will post pics since those are at home.  I just finished a Tinkerbell pillow. I hope to have 2 Indian Mehndis done soon since they're only one color.  I keep a lot of projects in motion.


----------



## NinaRey (Jun 19, 2012)

You should post some pics! I'd love to see these!


----------



## maxxx39 (Jun 26, 2012)

Here is the mehndi I am working on hope the pic comes through okay...


----------



## Genny (Jun 26, 2012)

Very pretty!  
When I'm not soaping, I'm crocheting usually.  Right now I just started a baby blanket for my neice, who's due with her first baby in September. Then I'll have to get started on winter hats & mittens for my 5 kiddos.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice! I used to cross stitch and found it very addictive. I'd tell myself I'd only work on it for half an hour and then 2 hours later I'd still be at it.


----------



## maxxx39 (Jul 17, 2012)

Yeah that's me lol! Depending on what's going I usually come home,soap a little if required,then before bed set out the cross stitch projects to get a few stitches on. I tend to do needlepoint on the subway or bus.


----------



## maxxx39 (Sep 20, 2012)

Here is my poppy in progress...

I got the design from a British cross stitch mag I upsized it because I can't stand evenweave and switched out a few DMC for their Satin equivalents to give it a bit of shine...


----------



## Danielle (Nov 5, 2012)

Any updates on this?


----------



## maxxx39 (Nov 23, 2012)

i need to post an updated picture will do ASAP! I am working on the outlines and trying not to let my cousin claim it lol!!


----------



## maxxx39 (Dec 7, 2012)

Here is some more of the poppy...


----------



## Hazel (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your progress. That is so pretty! It makes me think that I'd like to back into stitching but then I'd never get any sleep.


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Dec 11, 2012)

I like


----------

